# Trigger in MS Access



## Ste-Re (21. August 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

weiß einer von euch, ob MS Access (2000) Trigger unterstützt?
Meine bisherige Recherche ergab, dass keine Trigger unterstützt werden, aber ich hätte lieber noch ne weitere Meinung  
Wenn keine SQL-Trigger unterstützt werden, wie könnte ich einen nachbauen (mir geht es darum ein Datum bei seiner Eintragung auf ein Zeitintervall zu prüfen. Als Gültigkeitsregel in der Tabelle ist es nicht möglich, da dann die bestehenden DAten über kurz oder lang dagegen verstoßen werden. Die Prüfung müsste in Zusammenhang mit einer Anfügeabfrage funktionieren - also ggf. geht auch eine Überprüfung mit VBA).
Danke


----------



## RavelinePower (29. August 2006)

Dim Datenew As Variant 'Speichert Datenew

Datenew = Date - 31 'Datenew bekommt neue Werte (Datum heute -31 Tage)

If Datum < Datenew Then ' Wenn eingegebenes Datum kleiner ist als errechnetes Datum (Datenew) Dann Meldung !
If MsgBox("Datum ist älter als 31 Tage ! " & vbCr & vbCr & "Datum beibehalten oder ändern ?", vbYesNo + vbQuestion + vbDefaultButton2, "Datumskonflikt") = vbYes Then
Datum = ""


End If
End If


----------

